# Firefox Extensions manuell installieren ?



## DishonestJohn (17. Mai 2004)

Hello,

hoffe bin im richtigen Forum ...

Benutze seid einiger Zeit  Firefox als Browser. Super sind die verfügbaren Extensions (Fileformat  *.xpi) - hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man die Dinger MANUELL installiert ?

Rausgefunden habe ich schon, das ich die Files entzippen kann, aber ein einfaches kopieren in den Firefoxfolder bzw. einen Subfolder haben bisher nicht so richtig funktioninert.

Danke 

DJ


----------



## Gumbo (17. Mai 2004)

Falls du nicht ein Tutorial zur manuellen Installation dieses Dateiformats schreiben möchtest, bist du hier vollkommen falsch.

Fram mal im Internet & Protokolle ? Internet-Forum nach.


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Wichtig ist, dass man sich (wenn man eine Software kennenlernen möchte) mal die Optionen genauer ansieht *g*

Dort gibt es den Punkt "Extension" ... Der Rest ergibt sich dann ohnehin von alleine.

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Extensions


----------

